# The Wolf and the Lion



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://twitter.com/adembskibowden/statuses/463232440849666048

Apparently we'll be getting a story about the infamous confrontation between Leman Russ and Lion El'Jonson, and ADB is the one whose writing it. Very nice piece of news. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this should be good!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Go on The Lion, spank that puppy


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

What's the background to this? Is this after the heresy? Why did they fight?

I loved that story about Angron and Russ fighting. If that had never happened it would have been one of the fights I'd have most wanted to hear about. Maybe Russ and pre daemon Fulgrim too


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Squire said:


> What's the background to this? Is this after the heresy? Why did they fight?


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lion_El'Jonson#The_Lion_and_the_Wolf

That's it.


LotN


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't think this is about Dulan, but rather one of the honour duels that are fought by Space Wolves and Dark Angels, whenever they cross paths.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> I don't think this is about Dulan, but rather one of the honour duels that are fought by Space Wolves and Dark Angels, whenever they cross paths.


Unfortunately after looking at his FB page I have to say you are right.



ADB said:


> Not the exact "Lion and the Wolf", Nikki (though I've begged more than once in HH meetings).
> 
> The traditional duel both Chapters fight when they meet.


So this is going to be about the traditional duel between Space Wolf and Dark Angel Champions whenever the two Chapters fight in the same warzone. Should still be interesting.


LotN


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Come on Wolfman, punch the ponciness out of Emo Boy!


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Lion_El'Jonson#The_Lion_and_the_Wolf
> 
> That's it.
> 
> ...


Thanks

The wrestling for 'a day and a night' sounds a bit silly and biblical. I look forward to the book anyway!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Dammit! Still looking forward to reading it, but would love to see ADB write the actual origin duel.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Squire said:


> The wrestling for 'a day and a night' sounds a bit silly and biblical. I look forward to the book anyway!


They could easily retcon the fight into something more realistic. The Lion and Russ argue, have a good brawl for a more plausible length of time. Russ finds humour in how silly the situation is and starts laughing. The Lion punches him. The fun part would be reading how the authour writes the legion interaction and the build-up events. How Space Wolves and Dark Angels react as their primarchs throw their temper tantrums. So much possibility...

This champion vs. champion duel is great of course too. Do their champions usually fight to the death?


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

This sounds awesome! I wish ADB would write more stuff!!! By far the best BL author


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

More on this on his blog today. Not a Heresy story apparently.



> As for what I’m writing right now, it’s a cross between picking the nits off sections of The Lord Inquisitor: Prologue, and something non-Heresy-related that has the following words featuring pretty heavily: “Blackmane”, “Space”, “Wolves”, “Dark”, and last but not least, “Angels“.


I am saying a prayer to all that's holy and unholy that he has taken up the job of finishing the Ragnar books.

Another interesting tidbit. Really looking forward to some webway action.



> Thirdly, I’m up to my throat in the delicious back and forth of Heresy planning, as Master of Mankind pounds its way towards its inevitable, eventual realisation. I had an early Skype call with Nick (of Clan Kyme) this very morning, throwing specifics at each other for… various projects… and there’s been a mountain of emails, text messages, and Facebook chatter between me, Laurie, and John French regarding the details of the Emperor, the Webway, and the girls and guys shedding blood in its webbish, wayish tunnels.


http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't know Ragnar would be in this


----------

